# Cisco killing Flip Camcorder line



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Cisco is abandoning the Flip camcorder product line as a part of restucturing.
Full article: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110412/ap_on_hi_te/us_cisco_restructuring


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Cholly said:


> Cisco is abandoning the Flip camcorder product line as a part of restucturing.
> Full article: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110412/ap_on_hi_te/us_cisco_restructuring


Waste of money anyways. They had a decent picture but I've seen better and would spend the extra money for it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Another victim to the iPhone and other higher end smartphones, and increasing video performance on small digital cameras.

The flip was nice... my brother and sister have one. Travels well (easily goes into a bag).

We use our digital camera, for quick caputre videos... and I have the full camera for when I know I want a video


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Boy did I dodge a bullet on this one. After going back and forth between the flip and the Kodak, I bought a Flip for my wife’s b-day a couple of months ago. She was also on the fence between the two and after opening the box and playing with it, she decided she wanted the Kodak instead. So we took the Flip back and picked up the Kodak instead. She loves the thing and takes it with us to all the kids’ games. We also purchased a small tripod that she connects to the Kodak and then just puts the thing on the bleachers and records the games.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

We used out flip all the time in Costa Rica, it's so small and rugged my wife would strap it to the front of her **** while Zip-lining and got some awesome shots. The simplicity and ease of travel sets it apart from anything else I've used, it has it's limitations for sure but not needing a cable or anything for it is mighty convenient.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

bobukcat said:


> We used out flip all the time in Costa Rica, it's so small and rugged my wife would strap it to the front of her **** while Zip-lining and got some awesome shots. The simplicity and ease of travel sets it apart from anything else I've used, it has it's limitations for sure but not needing a cable or anything for it is mighty convenient.


The front of her WHAT?!


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> The front of her WHAT?!


:lol::lol:


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> The front of her WHAT?!


Oops, must have left an r out of "shirt" there. :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh wow. I laughed out loud at that one. That's funny. :lol: Reminds me of Jimmy Kimmel's unnecessary censorship.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We use our digital camera, for quick caputre videos... and I have the full camera for when I know I want a video


We went the other way. W have one of the Sony HD camcorders with the flash memory and use it for both video and pictures.


----------

